# Names of our Fiber Family



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

This is not really a fiber thread but it is about this fiber family. Maybe I shouldn't be posting it. If the mods think it's not appropriate I will not be offended if it is deleted. But I am so intrigued by peoples nicks here. Some of them simply have to have a story behind them. I'd love to learn more about this fiber family. Tell us what your nick is all about... 

I'll start. 

Kasota is a Native American word. Some will say it means "clear sky" and others that it means "cloudy sky" but what I was told on good Native authority is that it means a sky that has cleared...it was cloudy and now it is not. I liked the word because I like the concept of "being-ness in motion" and becoming more my own true self as time goes. I love growing older and (hopefully) wiser. Things that were cloudy are now more clear in my heart. I think it even fits in with learning more about fiber because as my skill grows things that were not clear become more clear. There is a learning that is simply kinetic - like clouds moving. My hands learn the art before my brain does. 

So how did you pick your nick?


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Mine's pretty simple. Lambs are cute is pretty much how I started my farming journey. I fell in love with lambs from the first moment I saw them 13 years ago. That was what you could call my gate way drug. I started with a couple of feeder lambs, then that wasn't enough so I got breeding ewes, a horse, then chickens (since I was already feeding animals what was a few more right?), then a ram. along the way I also picked up a few hobbies like gardening, spinning, dyeing, riding horses, showing sheep, pasture management, etc. But pretty much all of it is for the lambs. 

So pretty much you can sum up my life story with lambs are cute although I never thought about that when I picked this name. Lambs *ARE* cute - how can your heart not melt at something like this?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Have you guys seen what my hair looks like? ;-) 

'Nuff said!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I hope I don't get flamed for this - Mine is what I use in all situations that I need a user name- 
Becka03

Becker is my married last name- 
so- Beck
Amanda is my first name- 
so -a
My hubby is my soulmate- he was married at 20 way to young to know himself let alone that he shouldn't have married a controlling woman that was pretty much abusive- then he divorced at 25 and rebound right into another marriage- that last not to long as she was abusive to his daughter to the first wife- 

we met and he was in his mid 30's we dated, took our time and at one point he said to me "you don't care that you are number 3?" I replied " I don't care what number I am as long as I am the last one and the right one"

Hence- the "03"

there is Becka03...
wow- I don't think I have ever explained that to anyone before!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

LAC - that is so delightful on how a whole journey into homesteading started because lambs ARE cute!  

Becka03 - I love it! No reason in the world you would get flamed for it. It's your nick and your story - and a delightful story at that!  

Now when I see both of your nicks a whole lot more comes to mind. Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

a simple combination of my first and maiden names.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Frazzlehead - I LOVED the picture you posted one day with all the art yarn you had sold and your bright bouncy hair and the bright colors you were wearing. Every time I see your nick that is the picture I think of.  You seemed so irrepressible in that photo.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, my nickname comes from way back in the day when I was in the Youth Rifle Club in Columbus, Nebraska, and our instructor found out I was a Swede. He was a Swede too, and called me Svenska Flicka, which means "Swedish girl" ever after that. It just kinda stuck. I'm not such a Flicka anymore, since that means little girl, but I'm not about to change my name to SvenskaFru! (Fru means woman or housewife, lol.)


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GREAT thread !!! 

I'm an entertainer , and Miz Mary is my stage name ..... unfortunately most people say MISS Mary ..... bleh ! ( Musician, not stripper !!! )


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Mine is from the scientific name of Purple Loosestrife - Lythrum Salicaria. I love plants, flowers and gardening and saw it in a water/bog gardening book somewhere. I liked the sound of it so I have used it ever since. Here is the picture from the Wikipedia page. It's actually considered an invasive species, but it is a pretty one.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

When I found HT I wanted to start posting & in haste came up with Trinity3. As time went on it just felt not right to me. I was growing fonder of this forum & thought of Pearl. 

I did a name search & didn't find any Pearl. So I asked AngieM2 if I could change to that. She said there was a poster with that name, that they hadn't posted much so the name doesn't appear in the member list. 

That's when I thought to add the B & so became, Pearl B.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

The summer of 2010, there was a fierce battle in Northern Az between humans and wildlife. Tens of thousands (actually less than 30) of turkeys, quail and chickens were lost to our savage enemy, the raccoon. In August, shortly before I joined HT, there were bird screams that rung out in the night. We raced outside to find a raccoon family devouring our flock. Many souls were lost that night, the final battle..The Great Raccoon Attack of 2010. 

One of the raccoons was in a tree and kept growling and hissing at me. I could smell it. It smelled like it had rolled in something dead. P.U. So, raccoon breath was created, but I&#8217;m sure those raccoons had bird breath. 

Other animal encounters you will likely hear me tell at some point are:

Stinky the skunk
Nasty hawk with a cat on it&#8217;s back
Young bobcat and a tabby cat romance
GOOD LORD! Don&#8217;t Feed The Squirrels! Part 1
When Squirrels Attack, Part 2
Mountain Lion Ate The Squirrels, Part 3
The Mystery Of The Headless Chickens
&#8230;and many, many more


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

My UN dates back a VERY long time... darn I'm getting old! When I was a young, dewey-eyed, freshly married young woman, I somehow managed to persuade my then-new spouse that we could get a few rabbits to raise for meat and it could help cut down a bit on grocery costs. He foolishly agreed. At the time, of course, I had never bred anything on purpose, let alone actually killed anything for eating purposes! Anyway, in addition to the rabbits, I also bought a flock of 25 cheap chicks (again, most were for meat, but 6 were to be kept for eggs... the whole lot of them were RIR's) and I also used a shovel to put in a 10 x 12 garden by hand (if you've never done that... don't!!! LOL). Anyway, I had this vision in my head of my tiny little farm and offering eggs and vegetables to sell. I needed a name to put on my rabbit pedigrees and my egg cartons.

My last name is Falls... married into it, but I like it. We have right around an acre of land. My mother put them together: Falls-Acre Farm. And have used it for nearly every new venture since.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Loving all the stories here.

Mine is pretty straight forward.

March is my birth month and my favorite month, and it is usually windy. Years ago I was also given an Indian name when I was working on the Leech Lake Indian Reservation. The women I worked with started calling me Chi-Noodin which mean big wind. They giggled when I asked what it meant. They said when I moved, rushed around, I created a wind as I passed by. It stuck I was honored they cared enough to give me a name.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine is pretty boring. I live in Maryland, and my name is Katie. 

Callieslamb, I thought for sure you or your daughter's name was Callie and you had a little lamb. LOL.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Great thread topic, Kasota and I am enjoying everyone's responses. :grin:

Wind in Her Hair or WIHH (on ravelry)

that name came about when I was very very ill. 

One year, I contracted the flu around Christmas time and became weaker and weaker and weaker. 

Finally, it was discovered that the flu virus had settled in my heart, on a valve, and I was in "acute congestive heart failure". 

Rushed to the Heart Institute of Texas, a week in ICU, when I was stable enough they did a heart catherization, and I was sent home heavily medicated and restricted to bed- for 6 months. 

My prognosis was terrifying. My heart was very very weak and working at about 11%. 

All we could do was wait to see how much damage the virus would do. It was discussed that I might have to have heart surgery, might have to have a valve replaced with an artifical valve or at worst, I might have to have a heart transplant.

I lay in bed for 6 long months in a medicated fog and I stared out at the world I could not be a part of. 

During those 6 long months, I reaccessed my entire life. I reaccessed my marriage, my relationships, my friendships, my work, my passions, my very purpose...

Things that hadn't mattered before suddenly took on new meaning and things that had mattered fell away and didn't matter so much anyone. When I came out of the fog after they reduced my medications- I saw the world through new eyes- I was changed. After 6 long months of NOT being able to FEEL anything, I suddenly wanted to FEEL everything. 

And I longed for life and light and freedom

and I longed to feel the rain on my face and the wind in my hair.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Boring..Just my first name + last initial. I have a really hard time keeping up in a forum atmosphere if I use a more creative username. I just can't seem to think of myself in any way other than by my name, unless I went with one of my IRL nick names (and I really don't want folks to think of me as Tater-Tot).


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Ana---short for my real name.
Bluebird---they are everywhere around here and who doesn't like them?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

MDKatie said:


> Mine is pretty boring. I live in Maryland, and my name is Katie.
> 
> Callieslamb, I thought for sure you or your daughter's name was Callie and you had a little lamb. LOL.


You were half right- I had a couple little lambs born on Wednesday. My daughters are Medea, Charlyn and Lauren. Not even any 'Callie' granddaughters yet...... All my pre-married life, I was asked if I had sheep.....pr I'd hear, "Mary had a little...." sung to me as I walked down the halls of school. But, by far, my favorite was being called "lamb chops". Which was shortened to "chop-chops" about my 4th grade year and that that was my at-school name until I moved when I was a Junior.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Great thread! Love hearing everyone's stories! Here's mine....
I've always loved dragons - beautiful, fearless, mythical creatures. I have always dreamed of owning a piece of land with an old quirky house. When I had reached a point in my life that I could finally afford to actually purchase something, I was so excited! After being in and out of escrow FOUR times, my BF and I were about ready to put the dream on hold. We were finding out that what we could afford had too may problems - arsenic in the water was the reason we pulled out of #4, and we made the heartbreaking decision to stop looking. Then a property came up on the market not 5 minutes from our house. We thought what the heck, lets go check it out. When I walked up to the front door I knew I was home


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, this is so much fun hearing everyone's stories and getting to know each other more!

Taylor, I kinda LIKE Tater-Tot!  

One thing to add about my nick. I have been using it for so long that there are people in my life who do not remember my given name. I met them through various and sundry places on the net and became friends in real life. Most of these friends call me Kas. A lot of my son's friends actually call me Mama Kasota or (you guessed it) Mama Kas. When they say it really fast it sounds like one word - Mammakasota. LOL!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Mine is a boring one. My first name is Kris (well, actually it's Kristie, but I always preferred to be called Kris--I was a tomboy and Kristie was so girlie, lol.). I have lived my whole life in Michigan. When I first signed up for HT, I couldn't think of a good username that described me as myself (my other online username was ckarmom: the first initial of each of my four kids + mom as that was pretty much my identity in Real Life), so I just went with Kris in MI.

Other than Kris, the only other nickname I've had IRL is "Frish". It came from one of my much-younger cousins when she was about 2 or 3 and every time she said my name it came out "Frish" instead of "Kris". My BFF since 8th grade still sometimes calls me "Frish", as that was what my closest friends called me in high school after hearing my little cousin say it.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Mine came about due to a rooster we used to own. His name was Hercules and he was a big old baby. He would follow me everywhere when I was outside feeding, and if I ever sat down, he would literally climb up into my lap to nap. So my kids started telling everyone that I was Hercs Mama.
He was a huge RIR roo, about 15 pounds when he finally met his demise late one night. A ring tailed cat got into the coop, killed all three Roosters, including Herc :sob:, and then ate five hens.
Needless to say, the world was short one Ring Tailed Cat the next night.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

First time anybody has asked that...... :huh:


For better or for worse, I have found myself either setting trends in certain circles, trying things for the first time, opening new territories or just plain being dumb enough to be the first one to jump..........


"Hey, ya'll ! Watch this...........''



Know what I mean ?




:shrug:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, Debi! What a sad demise for your Hercules and the others. I love the story of how you got your nick, though. I had a big ol RIR, too, and he was the most gentle rooster I'd ever had. He had a thing for this little banty hen. He loved her so and he actually used to set eggs with her and once the chicks hatched he would let them snuggle under him. She was always beset with more chicks than she could set or tend to because the other lazy hens would lay their eggs in her nest. But he was always there to help. They made a cute couple.  

Oh my, Forerunner. I'll bet you have stories you could tell! For some reason I am envisioning a teacher questioning the kids and all their fingers pointing at you. "He did it." hehehehe


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:ashamed:


Yes.......the trend did indeed start early in my formative years.

































:facepalm:








.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Just a cartoon character I kinda like.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Taylor, I like Tater Tot too! 

When I was little, none of my brothers could say Kelsey, so I was known as "Ta-ta". 

When I was born, I'm told my dad took me into my arms, and said "There's my Snicklefritz!"  I've been called Snicklefritz longer than my given name. 

Recently, my family was sitting around with some of my mom's relatives, and my dad asked my little cousin (third cousin once removed, I think? My mom's first cousin's granddaughter.) what she thought my nickname was. She immediately responded "Hot Dog!" It has stuck.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Svenska, when I was little, my father would sometimes call us "Schnooklefritz"! You are the first person I have ever heard use that (well, close enough). 

I love all these tales!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have been told that Snicklefritz is low German for "little little-person". How awesome that we share a nickname! (kindof)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Since we are sharing IRL nick names I'll tell my stories.

I have always hated my IRL first name and I especially dislike all the derivations of the name. When I was born my original name was going to be Amanda. The story goes that my father came home from the hospital and told my brother and sister that they had a new little sister named Amanda. My sister promptly burst into tear and became almost inconsolable. When asked what the problem was she sobbed, " I don't want a Panda for a sister." 

Then my nick name came about when I was bout a year old. The story goes that I was in my playpen and everyone was leaving to go out. I wanted to go and was jumping up and down in my pen shouting, "tootie too, tootie too" trying to say, me too me too. So my nick name was born. To this day I'm called Tootie, Rootie toot, Auntie Toot, Toot.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> Since we are sharing IRL nick names I'll tell my stories.
> 
> I have always hated my IRL first name and I especially dislike all the derivations of the name. When I was born my original name was going to be Amanda. The story goes that my father came home from the hospital and told my brother and sister that they had a new little sister named Amanda. My sister promptly burst into tear and became almost inconsolable. When asked what the problem was she sobbed, " I don't want a Panda for a sister."
> 
> Then my nick name came about when I was bout a year old. The story goes that I was in my playpen and everyone was leaving to go out. I wanted to go and was jumping up and down in my pen shouting, "tootie too, tootie too" trying to say, me too me too. So my nick name was born. To this day I'm called Tootie, Rootie toot, Auntie Toot, Toot.


So IRL is your name Amanda?
mine is- my mom wanted to name me Mandy- she picked my name when she was in second grade- LOL- she said the prettiest girl in her class was named Mandy- and she new that she wanted to name her little girl that when she grew up- 
she kept that name and then decided she wanted me to have a formal name- so it became Amanda- and my entire family called me Mandy- but my mom knew I could be called Amanda when I grew up which is what happened- in HS I was Mandy- except for my very BF- who called me Mander... when I was in college- I was Mandy- once I got in to the work force- every one knew me as Amanda- to this day-it drives my DH crazy when my family calls and leaves a message-"hey Mandy call me back" lol

I have one friend at work who called me Mander once- and it took me by surprise- cause noone has ever called me that other than my BF from High School- I have since become pretty close to that coworker- 

My one Uncle calls me AJ Foight (sp) once in a while for the race car driver that was famous in the 70's cause my middle name is Joy-

I have always liked my name- because Amanda wasn't popular in the 70's- to name a girl- I was the only Amanda in my entire HS- and all thru college and even at work- I am in my 40's all the Amanda's I have met are in their 20's LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nope they changed my name to Susan :facepalm:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> Nope they changed my name to Susan :facepalm:



OMGosh that is a riot!

My boss's name is Susan- she always is called Susan- never Sue-

Oh I forgot to add- 
my Dad wanted to name me Claudia- as a teen I thought that is a hideous name thank goodness my mom won that arguement- 

my Mom said she wanted to name me Megan too- but with my madien name- she said that would have been cruel- Megan Agans - my maiden name is pronounced (egganns)


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, this is getting funny. 

When I was little and being a pest my mom would say, "Listen, Snicklefritz. It's time for you to go outside and play."


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, snort. :indif:



I like *both* names.....Amanda _AND_ Susan.


Trust me, inferiority complexes, no matter how they manifest, are way over-rated.







:yawn:















Women.












:facepalm:


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I am commonly called Becky but my little cousins (12-22 years younger) called me Aunt Duckie. They couldn't say beckie so it was duckie. of course the older ones would say aunt duckie with a quack at the end at which the whole bunch would burst out in giggles. Needless to say it stuck. :gaptooth:

oh and my parents called me snicklefritz. apparently my german great grandmother called everybody that until they married (one of her kids not until he was 30) and it just stuck. Of course she had a working farm produced all her own food and had nine children and a bad memory. and then you get into grand children (about 50-60 of them) all of whom she addressed as snicklefritz.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Snickelfritz is Cuuuuuuuute!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's the name of our homestead. Our driveway is a lane about 100 yards from the road


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi, your drive is beautiful. Did you have a nick when you were growing up? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nope, always been just Cyndi (or Cynthia Louise when I was in trouble)

My granddaughter gave me my first nickname ... MeMe


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Snicklefritz! I haven't heard that in ages! My maternal grandmother used to say it, but she was French and English, so maybe it is something she picked up from her mother-in-law who was 1st generation German American.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

When I was a very little girl, we lived in Ankara Turkey. Our Carpage(sp) which is the building manager, for our apartment building, used to call me Debi-Bebek, which is Turkish for Debi-Doll. It stuck, and my parents called me that until the day they passed away.....
funny story, I learned Turkish before I learned English, as my Governess and our housekeeper were both Turkish, and I played with the housekeepers son all the time. As I recall, his name was Miton....My Mom would take me to the market shopping to translate for her, when I was like 3 years old.:hysterical:


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

What wonderful stories. 
I chose my screen name because a John Deere 4020 was the first tractor Dad put me on to disk the field. I was 12. An old M was the first one I learned to drive, but the 4020 was the first one I used in the field. No cab, an old radio stuck on the fender, (country music all the way) little knob on the steering wheel, sun & wind & the smell of black earth being turned. One of my favorite jobs on the farm.  Turning hay was also a favorite.
God bless,
jd


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

jd4020 said:


> little knob on the steering wheel
> jd


KNICKER-KNOB!!! 

At least that's what my dad always called the one on his John Deere. I still want one, even on my car.  (Don't have one, want one.)


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> KNICKER-KNOB!!!
> 
> At least that's what my dad always called the one on his John Deere. I still want one, even on my car.  (Don't have one, want one.)


actually, I bet he meant THIS! :grin:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brodie_knob


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I just bought my BIL one of those knobs for his lawn mower. I think he'll love it. Here in MD they're illegal in cars. I guess not safe at high speeds. Hehe. 


My mom always called me KayKay Boo growing up, or KK for short. And when I worked on a cattle farm in college, my coworkers nick named me Katie-Did, which got shortened to Did. They still call me Did, 10 years later! 

I love all these stories! And I've never heard of Snicklefritz, but it's cute!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Katie, my daughter Katelynn (Katie to most everyone but those who live in our house) is KK, too.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

I love the Frank Peretti books "Piercing the Darkness" and "This Present Darkness". It's a lot of angels fighting demons. The big warrior angel is named Triskal. I wanted that to be my email name. It was taken. So, I changed the i to a y. My irl name is Tracy which means "God's warrior". I thought it all fit together.

Before I was born my parents only picked a boy's name for me. I was supposed to be James Charles Jr. When I popped out a girl my Dad went scrambling for a girl's name. My parents knew a couple who had just had a little boy named Tracy. My Dad decided that would work. He then gave me my mother's middle name as my middle name. Tracy Lynn has a nice ring to it. To this day I haven't met too many Tracy's that are girls. Most of the girls are either Traci or Tracey. I've never really had any nicknames. Did have a little 2 year old who couldn't pronounce the "tr" sound so she called me Pacy. And my youngest sister calls me Tracing Paper-can't stand that.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Svenska! WIHH is right. Your dad was not saying Kicker Knob - he was saying necker knob. hehehehe 

Sometimes it's funny the things that pop out of a parent's mouth. Some decades ago I called my mom to tell her about a new beau I was dating. She asked his last name and when I told her she said, "Ohhh! You've never been loved til you've been loved by an Irishman!" followed quickly by, "I can't believe I just said that! Oh, dear...." I laughed so hard I thought I would pee my pants. 

I love hearing all these stories!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep, necker-knob.

Though now I have an image of old-fashioned undergarments hanging off one of those knobs stuck in my head...


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Fun stories! Mine is a nickname my students gave me. They said I was more like a mama than a teacher, and Red is the first part of my last name. I wore the nickname with great pride! IRL my mother always called me Lucy because she liked Peanuts. One day a friend called me Lucy and I was shocked she knew the name. Up to that time I had never realized how often my mom used Lucy. My grandbabies call me Gabba. It was the first thing my grandson called me and it stuck.


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

This is a fun thread. Geoprincess55... Princess because I am a child of God, the King of Heaven...a King's daughter. Geo is for earth (as in geography, geocaching - which DH and I enjoy). So I am a princess on earth, learning to live my life here joyfully in His name, while looking forward to the day I finally see my Father-King face-to-face. It is a good way to live. (I am still not sure why 55; I used geoprincess as a temporary password once and the computer told me I needed a number, so I just picked 55. Maybe it has a meaning I have not discovered yet). So that's the full story of my name; I think I told some of you a shorter version once, when I first joined HT.

When I was a child, I was extremely tiny for my age. My name IRL is Victoria; my parents called me Vicki Lee. We had a little neighbor boy who had some speech trouble and could not say my name. When he came over to play, he would ask if Bitty Wee could come out. My parents thought that was so funny and a perfect nickname. So I was Bitty Wee for a long long time. Mom will still sometimes call me that.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

seven of my grandchildren call me "Granny Sue". 

But my daughter's daughter calls me "Spinner" since she might get confused with yet another variation of Susan -she already has a Grandma Sue and an Aunt Sue. She did NOT need another Sue of any sort - and so, I am "Spinner". &#9829;

When she was very little, it came out "SINNER!" :hysterical:


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I have only been Fellini123 since I started on the internet in about 1995. Fellini was my first Specials Afghan Hound. He is what started our kennel. I was Rico for awhile when I worked for AOL as the head of the Pets forum, years ago when they had that.
Fellini's registered name was Ch. Elmo's Fellini of Cheri-A, his nichname was Rico.

Alice in Virginia
View attachment 24861

This is Rico with my Dh at Westminister

View attachment 24862


This is me and Rico at some dog show!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Fellini123 I wonder if you and WIHH ever crossed paths?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Fellini is a beautiful dog! The second picture, the light hitting his whiskers makes it look like he has a fumanchu!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Beautiful dog! Did you ever spin up some of his hair? 

I love watching the big sleek hounds move when I watch dog shows on TV. When I was a vet tech we had a client who had Borzois. Boy could they cover ground and it looked just effortless. Your Rico looks every so floaty!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

This has been the greatest thread! Thanks for starting it Kasota! (Can I call you Kas?  )

DH & I sat in the library when we were in college over 30 years ago, reading Mother Earth News magazine. We dreamed of living on a farm, and the homesteading life. 

I lurked here on HT for about a year, then finally joined as 'farmwannabe.' That year, we bought this farm, and after so many experiences, I wasn't a 'wannabe' anymore! So I asked to have my name changed, and here I am!

My nickname growing up was 'Pooh' - have no idea how it started, but my family calls me that to this day. So I used my initials, and added the -oo at the end.

My DD was drawing cute little sheep and alpacas with their eyes hidden, and she gave me little stickers for Christmas one year - PKBoo Fibers, to put on yarn or item's I've made. I'll have to pull those pictures out - they are hysterical. 

So now we are on to a new adventure - we are moving this summer a few states south (agh - I hate heat & humidity!) The whole thing is bittersweet - we'll be leaving family and friends, but we found a wonderful property, and I think we will have some great opportunities there. 

We have a farm name here - Buttonwood Springs, named after the springhouse and Sycamore tree in the front yard. It just doesn't fit the new farm, so we'll have to come up with a name for the new place. PKBoo Farms just doesn't cut it! But I might just use PKBoo Fibers if I sell roving and yarn. Lots of possibilities!


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes WIHH and I have talked, we probably saw each other at some time. But I think she was showing mostly in the TX and mid west areas. Where I was either in the far west coast or East coast. But I bet we were at least at one show together. Of couse we didnt know each other then!!! LOL
I havent ever spun dog hair, but the Afghan Hound Club of America collects hair from the dogs when they are shaved down and will spin it to raise $$ for rescue.
Alice in Virginia


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PKBoo, of course you can call me Kas.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Love this thread! PKBoo, I remember farmwannabe and remember when you changed. My screen name - and variations - has been around awhile. My first try at getting an email address was being fruitless. Kathy and Johnson are so common it is unreal. As I tried us we name after username, with three excited youngsters watching, I was about to give up. Oldest DS (he was about ten) finally says - but your mama. So I tried mama. Taken of course. Then he says your Mama Johnson. That too was taken at yahoo, so we went with a shorter version, mamajnsn. I have been called Mama by so many kids it is unreal. In keep wondering if I will be grandma Johnson one day. Maybe. My knick names include Kathy, it is really Katheren, Lucy by a co worker years ago and several still call me that, and DH calls me Lovey.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

What wonderful and interesting stories! I so enjoyed reading them. My name was born the first day I stepped on our land in Montana. The trees were so thick you could hardly see the mountain. Over that first summer I removed over a thousand baby trees and each time I would tell them how much I would miss being able to play with my sister trees. When I started making nakedpine coat trees the name sisterpine just seemed to fit when I signed up on this site. Some folks have thought I was a nun type sister and I almost was at one time...but mostly I am a sister to the pine forests.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay SisterPine what is a Nakedpine coat tree. I have visions in my head of naked trees wearing little coats. LOL!

My son and his wife live in Tucson, he is working on his PhD at the University there. I hope to be able to visit one day.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

LOL - I momentarily also wondered what a pine tree would look like wearing a coat.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Okay SisterPine what is a Nakedpine coat tree. I have visions in my head of naked trees wearing little coats. LOL!


Oh I need to know this too! Marchy, You made me laugh right out (and snort a little lol!)


----------

